# Manfrotto 190XPROB vs. 055XPROB



## nsanghani

Any recommendations for Manfrotto 190XPROB vs. 055XPROB? What's the real difference and why is one better than the other (if at all)


----------



## pbelarge

055XPROB - can support 15.4 pounds 
190XPROB - supports 11 pounds 

055XPROB - leg diameters 29.4, 25, 20 mm 
109XPROB - leg diameters 25, 20, 16 mm 

055XPROB - min/max. height 3.9"/70.3" 
190XPROB - min/max. height 3.3"/57.5" 

055XPROB - weighs 5 pounds 
190XPROB - weighs 4 pounds 

Otherwise, they are the same basic tripod. Both are made out of patented aluminum and have the same features such as Bogen's fold-down center column which allows you to get great macro shots as close as a few inches from the ground and they both have the newer flip type leg locks which are a little stiff when new but hold the legs nice and tightly


----------



## Big

Great thread. I've been bouncing back and forth between the two. I like the how the 190 is a pound lighter for hiking but the weight capacity turns me on more from the 055.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis

I've got the 055, and its awesome! Yeah, it's a tad heavy but when it's set up, it's not going anywhere. It's rock solid!


----------



## TJ K

Big said:


> Great thread. I've been bouncing back and forth between the two. I like the how the 190 is a pound lighter for hiking but the weight capacity turns me on more from the 055.



This was the same argument I had with myself when I finally decided to go with the 190xprob. Now I wish I would have realized the weight is so low anyways it doesn't really bother me carrying another pound at all. I could use the extra height at times i've noticed and also the extra supporting weight isn't too bad either. If i could go back I would get the 055xprob. But both are great and i'm still happy with the 190xprob. There hasn't been a time yet when i've actually needed it to do something and it hasn't been able to. Just wish I didn't have to extend the center column as often but it's still very sturdy and safe. GL
TJ


----------



## pbelarge

The different reviews of the weight of the tripods is very misleading.I read most of them and disregarded the portion of the reviews as per the weight issues.
I am very glad I did. I bought one of the manfrotto graphic heavy duty tripods, which so many complained about the weight. 

I have carried it for months now on hiking trips, all day long. I carried it with me for 6 hours through NYC. No problems with the weight, and the tripod is rock steady.
I even used this tripod as a walking stick during one of my treks through 3ft of snow...that was my toughest day.

The photo of my avatar to the left is taken from the tripod in the snow. It will be your best friend, never talks back and keeps on working. 


I recommend the strongest tripod one can afford, you will never look back.


----------



## manaheim

One pretty nasty element between the two...

(note that I'm not 100% sure of this, but I was over at my buddy's place and hew as using what I BELIEVE was the 190, and if so, there is one very big diff)

On the 550X you can press a button to push the center pole through the top of the unit and then flip it sideways. Super easy.  On the 190 you need to physically unscrew the bottom of the pole, pull it through, put it sideways, and then screw it back together.  Pretty big operation compared to a button push and a slide.

Check to be sure, but it's pretty epic.


----------



## TJ K

manaheim said:


> One pretty nasty element between the two...
> 
> (note that I'm not 100% sure of this, but I was over at my buddy's place and hew as using what I BELIEVE was the 190, and if so, there is one very big diff)
> 
> On the 550X you can press a button to push the center pole through the top of the unit and then flip it sideways. Super easy.  On the 190 you need to physically unscrew the bottom of the pole, pull it through, put it sideways, and then screw it back together.  Pretty big operation compared to a button push and a slide.
> 
> Check to be sure, but it's pretty epic.



Nope. I have the 190xprob and it's a push and pull operation not threading or unscrewing or anything like that. Maybe it was the previous model I think it was the 3001 or something like that.


----------



## manaheim

TJ K said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> One pretty nasty element between the two...
> 
> (note that I'm not 100% sure of this, but I was over at my buddy's place and hew as using what I BELIEVE was the 190, and if so, there is one very big diff)
> 
> On the 550X you can press a button to push the center pole through the top of the unit and then flip it sideways. Super easy. On the 190 you need to physically unscrew the bottom of the pole, pull it through, put it sideways, and then screw it back together. Pretty big operation compared to a button push and a slide.
> 
> Check to be sure, but it's pretty epic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I have the 190xprob and it's a push and pull operation not threading or unscrewing or anything like that. Maybe it was the previous model I think it was the 3001 or something like that.
Click to expand...

 
His is pretty old... I'll have to double check.  Maybe it was a previous gen of the model or something.


----------



## table1349

For stability, buy a tripod that can support at least twice the weight of your heaviest combination of gear now or for what you plan on buying in the future.


----------

